# CN Rail on strike in Canada



## jiml (Nov 19, 2019)

The CN union (Teamsters) made good on their threat and walked out last night. I don't know the status of CN in the US. Based on past events of this nature it will be interesting to see a) how long it lasts before a settlement or the government orders them back to work, and b) how long VIA can maintain their schedules before the tracks become "unsafe". The morning "J" train (50/60 eastbound) just blew through here only a few minutes late, so business as usual so far.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm surprised VIA crews crossed the CN picket lines.


----------



## jiml (Nov 19, 2019)

VIA Rail's primary union is Unifor - created by a merger of forestry and auto workers (formerly CAW/UAW), and they have a valid contract. That having been said, not sure I'd want to cross a Teamster picket line.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 19, 2019)

although the Teamsters may be allowing passenger service to continue. A number of years ago when there was a nationwide strike against the freight railroads, I recall the unions operated Metra trains to avoid a public relations problem (having people who have no connection to your main concerns getting really mad at you.)


----------



## jiml (Nov 20, 2019)

That has been the commitment from the union so far - no interference with commuter operations in Toronto or Montreal, where CN infrastructure is involved. They didn't make a similar promise regarding VIA, but everything seems solid. 

It will be interesting if it escalates, such as if CN's US unions support by slowing down cross-border movement. Historically the two unions haven't liked each other very much, so this is unlikely, but with CN's widely publicized cuts across North America they may have to, to avoid being in the same situation when their contracts expire.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 20, 2019)

jiml said:


> The CN union (Teamsters) made good on their threat and walked out last night. I don't know the status of CN in the US. Based on past events of this nature it will be interesting to see a) how long it lasts before a settlement or the government orders them back to work, and b) how long VIA can maintain their schedules before the tracks become "unsafe". The morning "J" train (50/60 eastbound) just blew through here only a few minutes late, so business as usual so far.


J train?


----------



## jiml (Nov 20, 2019)

Anderson said:


> J train?


Sorry, common term here for Joint train. That's a Montreal train and an Ottawa train running as one as far as Brockville, ON, where they are separated. There are two a day in the VIA corridor, plus the occasional ad hoc one when there is a delay. Infrequently happens in the reverse direction as well, i.e. two trains joined at Brockville to continue to Toronto.


----------



## neroden (Nov 21, 2019)

Only the conductors, trainmen, and yard workers are on strike. Dispatchers, signal maintainers, and track maintainers seem to be different unions. Pretty much the ideal situation for VIA... No freight trains, but the infrastructure is still being maintained.


----------



## jiml (Nov 24, 2019)

A few fast freights - presumably management-operated - are beginning to appear, usually in the middle of the night. I was pacing one on the highway this morning and it was really moving... very long with a lot of power including DPU near the end.


----------



## jiml (Nov 26, 2019)

And it looks like it's over, with service scheduled to resume in each time zone at 6 am tomorrow. They must be confident if returning to work before a final vote. I can hardly wait for the complaints about the train horns to start up again. After all, it's been so quiet with only 34 VIA trains a day at our crossing.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 27, 2019)

It was a good day all-round! A Transit strike in Vancouver was averted at the last minute...although Skytrain and West Coast Express routes wouldn't have been affected.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 27, 2019)

NS VIA Fan said:


> It was a good day all-round! A Transit strike in Vancouver was averted at the last minute...although Skytrain and West Coast Express routes wouldn't have been affected.


When I lived in Vancouver in the early 80s( before Vancouver was "Discovered")General Strikes were frequent occurrences which basically shut down all Government Operations including Public Transportation ( Trolley Buses) and the Liquior Stores!


----------

